# My new arrival, Glycine Incursore 2 Hand



## rideough (Nov 20, 2007)

I just got this Glycine in a seemless trade from tward. I am in love with this one.

With the elephant strap it came with










With a suede strap I made yesterday


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

rideough said:


> I just got this Glycine in a seemless trade from tward. I am in love with this one.
> 
> With the elephant strap it came with
> 
> ...


Nice one, congrats! Love that dial! :-!


----------



## Andy S. (Feb 18, 2006)

....looks great, nice symmetrical dial. |>


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Congratulations! Simple but smart. Enjoy.


----------



## tylerad1 (Feb 1, 2009)

love the onion crown..


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Looks great, congratulations.

I kind of like the suede straps more. :-!


----------



## Koenta (Mar 24, 2009)

What a huge watch! or does it only look that way?
I'm thinking of buying a Glycine, buti'm not sure wich one.
I realy like the Incursore, but i think 46 mm is a bit big. 
what is your wrist size? if i may ask?


----------



## JMS (Oct 1, 2006)

It only looks big 34x41 or something but squared then is larger wrist print than a round piece. Kind of like those giant ants & bugs in the old black & white movies, ah the good ol days giant insects


----------



## rideough (Nov 20, 2007)

This one is a 44mm. My wrist is 7" but kinda flat. That being said the lugs are longish and almost stright so it has a bit of overhang.


----------



## traveller (Jan 5, 2009)

Very nice - I am thinking of getting this model soon.


----------



## Denke27 (Jul 14, 2008)

Really nice! :-!

Haven't seen them with onion crown before, which year is it from? 

Looks cool!



Cheers!

/edw


----------



## Tristan17 (Dec 22, 2007)

congrats! nice tattoo as well! :-!


----------



## rideough (Nov 20, 2007)

I got it in a trade for one of the forum members here and I couldn't tell you what year its from but I know the onion crown is aftermarket an I have the original crown aswell. I was considering changing it back but I was wondering what the other Glycineristi think...any opinions?


----------



## Denke27 (Jul 14, 2008)

Keep the new one, it looks really cool IMO and it's a really unique watch! 

As long as you keep the original one too you can always change back if needed.

Cheers,

/edw


----------

